# Und noch was lustiges



## Unregistriert (21 September 2009)

Gerade im Spamordner entdeckt

"Letzte Mahnung wegen Forderung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag
-

Sehr geehrte/r  *****,*****

sie haben sich nachweislich am 29.08.2009 unter Angabe Ihrer IP-Adresse *******
und folgender persönlicher Daten bei unserem Projekt w*w.Online-Downloaden.de - Damit Du findest, was du suchst angemeldet:

Name, Vorname: ****
Strasse, Hausnummer: ********* **
Plz, Stadt: 12345 *********
Email-Adresse: *********
Geburtsdatum: ***********

Leider konnten wir noch immer keinen Ausgleich unserer Forderung aus dem unten 
benannten Dienstleistungsvertrag verzeichnen. Im Rahmen der Anmeldung bei 
***.de Damit Du findest, was du suchst haben Sie unsere Geschäftsbedigungen bestätigt und sich
zur sofortigen Zahlung verpflichtet. Da Sie in der benannten Frist nicht erfolgreich
von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben, haben wir unten stehenden Betrag
in Rechnung gestellt. 

Nach Ablauf des 29.09.2009 werden wir unsere Forderung OD*****
an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur gerichtlichen Titulierung der Forderung übergeben. 
Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher, den Mahnbetrag umgehend auszugleichen, um weitere 
Kosten zu vermeiden. Die entstehenden Mehrkosten hätten Sie zusätzlich zu tragen.

Nutzung des Downloadportals von w*w.Online-Downloaden.de  Damit Du findest, was du suchst für 12 Monate
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuetzung des Downloadportals 12 Monate            84,00 Euro
Verzugspauschale/Mahnkosten                              5,00 Euro
Gesamtbetrag                                            89,00 Euro

Bitte geben Sie bei Zahlung folgende Informationen an:

Ihre Kundennummer: OD*******
Ihre Rechnungsnummer: OD******
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag von 89,00 Euro bis zum 29.09.2009
auf die nachstehend angegebene Bankverbindung unseres Factoring-Partners: 

Kontoinhaber: Online Abrechnungen GmbH
Kontonummer: [.........]
Bankleitzahl: 200 100 20
Bankinstitut: Postbank AG

Bei EU-Überweisungen:
[......]

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"Nach Ablauf des 29.09.2009 werden wir unsere Forderung
an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur gerichtlichen Titulierung der Forderung übergeben"

Vorher friert die Hölle zu:lol:


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Online-Downloaden-Service Limited schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig heißt die *OA Online Abrechnungen GmbH*, lt. Handelsregister beim AG Hamburg HRB 110893. Ob der 23jährige GF aus Lüneburg überhaupt weiß, für was er da seinen Namen hergibt?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Online-Downloaden-Service Limited schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nach Ablauf des 29.09.2009 werden wir unsere Forderung an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur gerichtlichen Titulierung der Forderung übergeben


Wer ist denn dieser Anwalt? Ist das womöglich der junge aus Hamburg, der auch für die Belleros Premium Media Ltd. rumgemahnt hat?

_Lüneburg - ein nettes Städtchen mit netten Geschäftsleutchenz am Ort._


----------



## dvill (21 September 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*

Im Norden haben ahnungslose Strohfrauen oder -männer eine gewisse Tradition und zugleich eine geringe Amtszeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*

Der Anwalt heisst [ edit] .
Ich habe mir mal den Spass erlaubt, das Impressum von der Belleros Premium Media Limited anzusehen (einer der Firmen, für die der Anwalt arbeitet) um mich bei 99downloads.de mit dem Namen der Geschäftsführerin anzumelden. Ich habe das Gefühl, daß das Mahnwesen bis zur letzten Mahnung des Rechtsanwaltes vollautomatisch vonstatten geht. Ich glaube, meine 10 Erwiderungen hat bisher kein menschliches Wesen dort zu Gesicht bekommen, sonst würde die Anrede im Mahnschreiben nicht immernoch
"Sehr geehrte/r  [ edit] ," lauten.


----------



## Bambi (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*

Ich habe mir erlaubt, der Postbank Mitteilung zu machen. Ich erhielt folgende Mail:



> Von:
> An:
> Datum/Uhrzeit: 	12.10.2009 / 12:49 (Empfang)
> Nachrichtenart: 	E-Mail
> ...


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*



Bambi schrieb:


> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir Ihnen über das Ergebnis keine Rückmeldung geben dürfen.


Im Ergebnis wir das ein Teil einer Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige beim LKA HH sein, dort wo (sicherlich) eh schon der Hauptvorgang anhängig ist. Die Position des jungen Hamburger Anwalts in so einem Verfahren würde mich aber dennoch mehr als brennend interessieren - aber erst in etwa einem Jahr. Dann nämlich dürften die Ermittlungen/Verhandlungen abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*

Und weiter gehts

"Betreff: Ihre Anmeldung mit falschen oder unvollständigen persönlichen Daten bei
Online-Zitatesammlung.de
----------------

Sehr geehrte /r xxxxxxxx,xxxxxxxxx

sie haben sich am 21.09.2009 06:52:09 Uhr nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer Email- und IP-Adresse auf
der Internetseite Online-Zitatesammlung.de angemeldet und den Bestellvorgang unserer Dienstleistung
vollzogen.

Ihre Kundennummer: xxxxxxxxxx
Email-Adresse: [email protected]
IP-Adresse: 85.xxxxxxx

Im Rahmen der regulären Aussendung der Zahlungsaufforderung ist uns zur Kenntnis gelangt, das die
von Ihnen eingegeben persönlichen Daten nicht korrekt sind.

Eine Postzustellung haben wir aufgrund Ihrer falschen Angaben nicht erwirken können, weshalb Ihnen
diese Aufforderung per Email zugeht. Da bis heute keine Korrektur dieser Angaben und auch keine
Zahlung erfolgte, ist zu vermuten, dass bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung die Absicht bestand,
sich den Zugang zur kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung zu verschaffen, ohne deren Entgelt bezahlen zu
wollen. Diese Handlung ist, auch strafrechtlich relevant, sowohl im Hinblick auf einen sog.
Eingehungsbetrug zu Lasten der Online Premium Content Limited als auch in Form der Fälschung
beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 Abs. 1, 2 StGB:

(Wer zur Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr beweiserhebliche Daten so speichert oder verändert, dass bei
ihrer Wahrnehmung eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde vorliegen würde, oder derart gespeicherte
oder veränderte Daten gebraucht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe
bestraft. Der Versuch ist strafbar(...))

Wir möchten Sie daher auffordern, uns ihre korrekten Daten mitzuteilen, damit eine
Forderungsdurchsetzung stattfinden kann. Insofern Sie den Verdacht haben, das Dritte ihren Namen
oder Ihre Anschrift missbraucht haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte ebenfalls mit. Wir werden dann
strafrechtliche Schritte unter Angabe oben stehender Daten einleiten und die Forderung sowie die
entstandenen Kosten beim
Verursacher einfordern.

Folgende fehlerhafte Daten wurden bei der Anmeldung auf Online-Zitatesammlung.de angegeben:

Vorname: xxxxxxx
Nachname: xxxxxx
Strasse&Hausnummer: xxxxxx
Postleizahl&Ort: xxxxx xxxxxxx
Geburtsdatum: 27.02.1920

Email-Adresse: [email protected]
Angebot genutzt: nein 

IP-Adresse bei der Anmeldung: 85.xxxxxxxx
Datum & Uhrzeit der Anmeldung: 21.09.2009 06:52:09 Uhr


Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung


Online Premium Content Limited"


"Wir möchten Sie daher auffordern, uns ihre korrekten Daten mitzuteilen, damit eine
Forderungsdurchsetzung stattfinden kann"

LOL,selten so gelacht

"Diese Handlung ist, auch strafrechtlich relevant, sowohl im Hinblick auf einen sog.
Eingehungsbetrug zu Lasten der Online Premium Content Limited als auch in Form der Fälschung
beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 Abs. 1, 2 StGB:"

Was für ein Blödsinn.Wenn man nicht weiss dass etwas Geld kostet kann man auch nicht absichtlich besch......Also kein Vorsatz und kein Eingehungsbetrug


----------



## Gastposter (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Und noch was lustiges*

Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise ja auch direkt an der Ware und nicht in der hintersten Ecke vom Heizungskeller,damit sie blos keiner sieht


----------

